# Mass. "blizzard of 2010"



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

just a few pics i took through the night plowing between Chelmsford and Westford, Ma.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

some more..


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

and lastly...


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is a few from Chelmsford.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hopkinton....this was a blizzard??? kinda lame if you ask me


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice truck and strobes i live in westford where do you plow


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

ed39;1174552 said:


> Hopkinton....this was a blizzard??? kinda lame if you ask me


i agree, the news channels blew it up as a "blizzard", though it was a pretty good storm.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1174579 said:


> nice truck and strobes i live in westford where do you plow


for my westford accounts, just forge village rd area, forrest rd, and a few houses along rt 40...all residential driveways. you?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

yup i know those roads. the two lots i do are in acton and the other is down the road in west concord but i do one drive way in westford.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have the same truck and plow...how do you like your 2500HD?


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

other than wishing i could lean the seat back to catch some Z's at times, i love it. only gotten stuck in it once. does a great job with the fisher. plenty of power, mechanically no complaints yet. waiting for warranty to run out so i can beef it up a little though. how about your truck?


----------

